# Streaming Fire Stick!!



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)

Amazon has the Fire Stick now for $19.99!!! Great deal!!! Regular price was $39.99!!
>>>>CLICK HERE<<<<


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

That is a fabulous price... Best I've ever seen... Did you notice how much for the 4K or the cube @Ken N Tx


----------



## Mike (Nov 25, 2019)

Is that a all you pay, or is there also a monthly payment?

Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 25, 2019)

Mike said:


> Is that a all you pay, or is there also a monthly payment?
> 
> Mike.


There are some free streaming channels, but most are paid subscription.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 25, 2019)

Sounds good to me.  We cut the cable 16 years ago & I never miss it.  Been using Roku for several years now.  We watched Acorn TV for about 4 years & now we watch Britbox.  Sometimes I watch You Tube for travel films.  However, some of the stuff on You Tube is pretty bad so you have to be careful.  I enjoy Roku because I don't like advertising.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)

Mike said:


> Is that a all you pay, or is there also a monthly payment?
> 
> Mike.


No monthly charge for the fire stick,most apps are free, popular ones require monthly fees..We have the HULU app 11.95 month ad free..Prime Video with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> That is a fabulous price... Best I've ever seen... Did you notice how much for the 4K or the cube @Ken N Tx


4K is $24.99 cube is $89.99


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Sounds good to me.  We cut the cable 16 years ago & I never miss it.  Been using Roku for several years now.  We watched Acorn TV for about 4 years & now we watch Britbox.  Sometimes I watch You Tube for travel films.  However, some of the stuff on You Tube is pretty bad so you have to be careful.  I enjoy Roku because I don't like advertising.


Wow..you were a trailblazer Packerjohn!  I thought about it for a year then finally cut the chord a year ago. Love my Roku. I also have an Android box that someone upgraded for me a couple of months ago.  I get lots of programming on it.  I've had and recently canceled Netflix and Hulu. Now I'll have the two streaming services I was least interested in....Amazon Prime ("free" with my phone plan upgrade) and Disney+ (free for 12 months with my new Verizon Fios service).


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 5, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow..you were a trailblazer Packerjohn!  I thought about it for a year then finally cut the chord a year ago. Love my Roku. I also have an Android box that someone upgraded for me a couple of months ago.  I get lots of programming on it.  I've had and recently canceled Netflix and Hulu. Now I'll have the two streaming services I was least interested in....Amazon Prime ("free" with my phone plan upgrade) and Disney+ (free for 12 months with my new Verizon Fios service).


We used to have Netflex but no longer.  I enjoyed some of the nature films & the series on the royal family but found that over-all most of the movies were geared to the very young generation.  You know, boy discovers girl type or very violent with everyone & everything being blown up by ugly looking men or women in panties & bra.  I do order DVDs from the 50s - 70s TV show from Amazon.  They are very pushy with their Amazon Prime but I have not taken the bite.  My philosophy is take you can only handle so much TV.  We watch only 2.5 hours of Roku/DVDs & that does me.  I have too many other things to do all the time.  Guess I'm lucky?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> We used to have Netflex but no longer.  I enjoyed some of the nature films & the series on the royal family but found that over-all most of the movies were geared to the very young generation.  You know, boy discovers girl type or very violent with everyone & everything being blown up by ugly looking men or women in panties & bra.  I do order DVDs from the 50s - 70s TV show from Amazon.  They are very pushy with their Amazon Prime but I have not taken the bite.  My philosophy is take you can only handle so much TV.  We watch only 2.5 hours of Roku/DVDs & that does me.  I have too many other things to do all the time.  Guess I'm lucky?


You're right about the only so much you can watch John.  I have so many shows in my playlists. I try to stay current with my favorites but I'm even behind several episodes with some of them.  I may watch 1.5 - 2 hours a day. Like you, I keep busy but maybe I'll be able to catch up better during the shows' winter hiatuses. A friend and I always joke that keeping up with all our shows is like a full time job! The T.V. scorecards are geared toward 18 - 49 year olds.  Too much sex and violence on T.V. now.


----------

